# Diablo3 Alternative



## wind1945 (28. Juni 2012)

Hi

Vorab ich habe keinen vergleichbaren Thread gefunden. Ich habe nun keine Lust mehr auf Diablo 3 und wollte euch fragen welche Alternativen gibt es ? Also Diablo 1 und 2 habe ich extrem lange gespielt und deshalb ist es keine Alternative. Titan Quest hat mir auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht aber auch hier ist der Drops schon gelutscht. Ich freue mich auf eure Vorschläge.

Gruß


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juni 2012)

Warte auf Lineage Eternal - Twilight Resistance oder Torchlight 2. Was anderes wüsst ich auch gerade nicht.


----------



## Keksautomat (28. Juni 2012)

Realms of Ancient War. Ist schon raus, hab dazu aber noch keinen Test gelesen.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Juni 2012)

Sacred 2 - Fallen Angel, ich bin jetzt schon relativ weit, es gibt nicht  wenige Bugs die etwas den Spielspaß trüben, aber wer Hack 'n' Slay  oder  Diablo 2 mag, wird S2 sicher auch mögen. Wenn man den Bloom  deaktiviert(hab hier in diesem Unterforum geschrieben wie) erinnert es  einen frappierend an D2, Stichwort Lavasee. 

Pro
- Unglaublich große, aber trotzdem abwechslungsreiche Welt
- Hauptquest ist komplett mit Sprachausgabe vertont
- Kommentare des Schattenkriegers bringen einen öfters mal zum Schmunzeln, besonders die Antworten bei Questgesprächen
- Ohne zu viel verraten zu wollen, manche Gegner sind groß, erinnert etwas an BG2(nur die Größe der Gegner natürlich)
- Die Animationen sind extrem gelungen, möglicherweise sind diese mit  erweitertem PhysX noch besser, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen(Nvidia  Graka wird  für ausreichend Performance benötigt)
- Es ist möglich die Fähigkeiten, von denen es reichlich gibt, zu kombinieren, so dass diese automatisch nacheinander ablaufen.
- Beim Start des Spiels sollte man den Log-Text mal etwas genauer betrachten, da stehen dann in etwa solche Sachen wie, 'Deleting now all Celine Dion MP3 files on harddisk' oder 'Please press Y, Z, Q, Shift and Return with one hand to continue'. 

Kontra
- Steuerung bei Nahkämpfen ist manchmal etwas haklig
- Attribute lassen sich nur zum Teil verteilen
- Laufwege sind oft extrem lang und nervend
- EDIT: Habe gerade gelesen, dass es möglich ist die Begleiter zu heilen, wenn man selbst einen Heiltank benutzt. NPCs die man beschützen bzw. irgendwohin begleiten soll, laufen manchmal auch bei z. B. nur noch 20 prozentiger Lebensenergie sehr weit für einen sicheren Tod->Quest fehlgeschlagen.

Es gibt eine Demo, die einen sehr guten ersten Eindruck vermittelt:
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/download_info/Downloads/Download/49678.html


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juni 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Realms of Ancient War. Ist schon raus


 
Wirklich? Wo gibts das denn?


----------



## Keksautomat (30. Juni 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wirklich? Wo gibts das denn?



Oh verdammt. Ist doch noch nicht raus. Irgendwie hatte ich Anfang Juni im Kopf, sorry!
Realms of Ancient War: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Michaelthorton (1. Juli 2012)

Torchlight ist super!


----------



## peterweisswas (16. Juli 2012)

Hey wind1945,

ich habe mal nach Diablo 3 Alternativen gegoogelt und bin auf dieser Seite hier gelandet: Diablo 3 Alternativen - Ähnliche Spiele wie Diablo 3 - Alternato. Da sind verschiedene Spiele beschrieben und auch kurz mit etwaigen Vor- und Nachteilen bewertet. Da ist sicher auch was brauchbares für dich dabei.

Grüße, Peter


----------



## Batze (16. Juli 2012)

Torchlight und natürlich das kommende Torchlight 2.

Sacred 2 kann ich nur empfehlen wenn du Sacred 1 nie gespielt hast, dann geht es gerade mal so.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Juli 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Torchlight und natürlich das kommende Torchlight 2.
> 
> Sacred 2 kann ich nur empfehlen wenn du Sacred 1 nie gespielt hast, dann geht es gerade mal so.


 Dem muss ich wiedersprechen und ich habe Sacred 1 gespielt.  Ich bin mittlerweile Stufe 40 und es ist für mich das mit Abstand beste Hack 'n' Slay was ich gespielt habe.

Das wirklich einzige was mich stört sind die langen, unübersichtlichen Wege und teilweise auch die Kameraperspektive.

Und ein klein wenig die Steuerung bei den Kämpfen, wobei das auch von der Kameraperspektive abhängig ist.

Torchlight ist meiner Meinung nach "nur" in den technischen Dingen überlegen. Ich kann jetzt noch ein paar Sachen zu S2 bei der Pro-Seite ergänzen.

+ Die Gebiete sind die Abwechslungsreichsten die ich in einem Spiel seit sehr langer Zeit gesehen habe und man hat wirklich nirgendwo das Gefühl, hier wurde beim Leveldesign geschludert
+ Mittlerweile haben manche erfüllte Quests kleine Auswirkungen z. B. auf ein Dorf
+ Die Hauptgeschichte motiviert mich immer noch und ich habe ca. 80% abgeschlossen
+ Selbst wenn man auf Gegner trifft die kaum Erfahrungspunkte bringen, dann wird wenn man gegen Gegnertypen wie z. B. Humanoides Monster kämpft trotzdem vom Kampf profitieren, da sich der zusätzliche Schaden gegen diesen Typ erhöht.
Also wird man nachdem man die max. Stufe erreicht hat, sich trotzdem mit jedem Kampf weiterhin verbessern können.


----------



## Batze (16. Juli 2012)

Ok, ist wie immer Ansichtssache.
Ich habe mir damals S2 die CE gekauft, weil ich S1 einfach nur Hammer Klasse fand.
Nachdem ich die Story 1 mal von S2  durch hatte, war ich froh das ich für die CE Edition noch 40 € bekommen hatte. Ich wollte es so schnell wie möglich los werden.
In meinen Augen war es einer der Größten Fehlkäufe in Sachen H&S. Und ich habe jede menge davon gespielt.
Aber wie gesagt, ist immer Ansichts Sache.

Wenn ich mal Lust habe, zähle ich mal auf, was mich alles gestört hat, und das ist eine ganze menge, leider. 
Denn wie gesagt, S1 habe ich geliebt, war einfach nur Klasse.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Juli 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich mal Lust habe, zähle ich mal auf, was mich alles gestört hat, und das ist eine ganze menge, leider.
> Denn wie gesagt, S1 habe ich geliebt, war einfach nur Klasse.


 Ist nicht nötig, die Mängel sind mir bekannt.  Klar, kommt auch darauf an wie sehr diese einem persönlich stören. Wenn ich mit der Kampagne durch bin, werde ich auf jeden Fall die böse Kampagne spielen.

Mir ging es übrigens mit S1 wie dir mit S2, einmal durch und nie wieder. Ich fand die Hauptquest so was von belanglos, ich kann mich nicht mal mehr genau daran erinnern um was es ging, ich glaube irgendein 



Spoiler



böser Magier in einem Turm oder ähnliches muss aufgehalten werden.


Wieso oder warum, keine Ahnung...


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juli 2012)

Blood Knights wurde gerade der Trailer veröffentlicht und das sieht wirklich interessant aus.

Ansonsten verweise ich einfach mal auf diesen Artikel: Role Playing Computer Games: Diablo III: Die Alternativen


----------



## wind1945 (20. Juli 2012)

Hi

danke für die tollen Antworten und links. Das hat mir alles sehr geholfen nur leider sind die meisten interessanten Spiele noch nicht erschienen. Ich habe letztens Titan Quest Gold Edit. fürn 5er gekauft, aber irgendwie spielt es sich nicht mehr so gut wie früher. Schade das das Wetter so aprilhaft ist.

Gruß


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juli 2012)

In einem Monat kommt ja Guild Wars 2. Ich habe das kurz angespielt und es gefällt mir besser als D3 ... (auch wenn es natürlich ein bisschen was anderes ist). Jedenfalls ist es erstaunlich actionreich.


----------



## wind1945 (23. Juli 2012)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> In einem Monat kommt ja Guild Wars 2. Ich habe das kurz angespielt und es gefällt mir besser als D3 ... (auch wenn es natürlich ein bisschen was anderes ist). Jedenfalls ist es erstaunlich actionreich.


 
Hi 

GW1 habe ich damals auch sehr viel gespielt und es hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht. Aber seit diesem Auktionshaus-Mist bin ich etwas vorsichtiger geworden, denn bei GW2 soll ja auch ein Item-shop sein. Ich weiss jetzt leider nicht was der Item-shop bei GW2 vertreibt. Aber ich habs auch auf meiner Liste.

Gruß


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juli 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> GW1 habe ich damals auch sehr viel gespielt und es hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht. Aber seit diesem Auktionshaus-Mist bin ich etwas vorsichtiger geworden, denn bei GW2 soll ja auch ein Item-shop sein. Ich weiss jetzt leider nicht was der Item-shop bei GW2 vertreibt. Aber ich habs auch auf meiner Liste.
> 
> Gruß


Naja, grundsätzlich also erst mal die gleichen Sachen, also weitere Charakterplätze, ein paar Festklamotten. Was wohl neu ist, wie bei WoW oder anderen MMORPGs, wenn man auf einen anderen Server will, dann kostet der Transfer was.


----------



## golani79 (23. Juli 2012)

Ich werde mal Loki ausprobieren 
Hab das mal mit irgendeiner Collection auf Steam mitbekommen, aber noch nie getestet. Kann mich zwar erinnern, dass das Spiel damals ziemlich schlechte Bewertungen bekommen hat, aber man sollte alles mal selber ausprobieren ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juli 2012)

Loki fand ich zweischneidig. Grafik und Atmosphäre waren recht okay, aber die Level fand ich katastrophal. Es wirkte alles wie aus dem Baukasten, fast wie ein Spielbrett, weniger wie eine virtuelle Welt. Für mich war das damals ein ziemlicher Fehlkauf, ich bin nicht weit gekommen.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Juli 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich werde mal Loki ausprobieren
> Hab das mal mit irgendeiner Collection auf Steam mitbekommen, aber noch nie getestet. Kann mich zwar erinnern, dass das Spiel damals ziemlich schlechte Bewertungen bekommen hat, aber man sollte alles mal selber ausprobieren ^^


 Ich glaube kein anderes Spiel war im Nachhinein so eine Zeitverschwendung wie dieses. Am Anfang hat man immer die Hoffnung das mehr Abwechslung kommt, weil man nach einer gewissen Zeit auch was anderes zu sehen bekommt.

Aber irgendwann wird einem klar, dass fast immer nur die haargenau gleichen Dungeons wiederholt werden. Ich kenne kein Spiel das sich so oft wiederholt wie Loki.


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2012)

Habs mir eh schon gedacht - na ja, mal anspielen und schauen. Meistens merk ich eh ziemlich schnell, ob das Game was für mich ist oder nicht. Sonst fliegts halt wieder runter von der Platte - aber wenns schon bei ner Collection dabei war, kann man ja mal nen Blick riskieren 

So, habs jetzt mal ne Stunde angespielt und wie ich schon vermutet habe, ist es nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei.
Es wirkt einfach lieblos und unfertig - Gameplay ist teilweise ziemlich hakelig und ungenau.
Das hätte noch einiges an Feinschliff benötigt.

--> Uninstall ^^


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Juli 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> ....Es wirkt einfach lieblos und unfertig - Gameplay ist teilweise ziemlich hakelig und ungenau....


Ich weiß nicht mehr ob das bei mir wirklich so funktioniert hat, aber angeblich soll ab Version 1.0.4.0 das Anvisieren der Gegner mit der Umschalttaste verbessert worden sein.
Ist aber auch egal, selbst mit perfekter Steuerung lohnt es sich leider nicht zu spielen. Ich glaube als ich zum vierten mal quasi im gleichen Dungeon war, obwohl es ein anderer Ort sein sollte, habe ich es deinstalliert.


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Juli 2012)

Ich spiel jetzt die Path of Exile Beta (dieses Wochenende für alle spielbar) und muss sagen, es macht ordentlich Spaß. Auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juli 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich spiel jetzt die Path of Exile Beta (dieses Wochenende für alle spielbar) und muss sagen, es macht ordentlich Spaß. Auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert.


 Siehst, die Sache hätt ich fast vergessen. Besten Dank für die Erinnerung


----------



## golani79 (29. Juli 2012)

Habs gestern auch mal angespielt und muss sagen, es macht eigentlich ziemlich viel Spaß, obwohl es ein paar Kleinigkeiten gibt, die mich ein wenig stören.

Würde mich wünschen weiter rauszoomen zu dürfen und für die Overlaymap würde ich mir irgendwie mehr Konstrast wünschen bzw. rechts oben oder so ne Minimap mit abgedunkelten Hintergrund.
Man kann zwar die Transparenz der Map ändern, aber oftmals ist da nicht wirklich was zu erkennen.

Skilltree? Joa, da wird man ein wenig erschlagen am Anfang - aber ich glaub, da kommt man schon rein.
Für ein F2P Spiel auf alle Fälle schon mal ziemlich nice!


----------

